# Displaying Excel cell contents in Word Table cell??



## dm59 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello all
Is it possible, in a cell of a table in Word, to display and link the contents of a specific cell in Excel.  I have a spreadsheet with many budget related totals and a Word document that is to display the same data, just not the entire spreadsheet.  Just specific cells.

Soooo much duplication being requested by another organization.  I need to streamline this.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cyrilbrd (Feb 8, 2012)

dm59 said:


> Hello all
> Is it possible, in a cell of a table in Word, to display and link the contents of a specific cell in Excel.  I have a spreadsheet with many budget related totals and a Word document that is to display the same data, just not the entire spreadsheet.  Just specific cells.
> 
> Soooo much duplication being requested by another organization.  I need to streamline this.
> ...



Hi dm59,

yes you can "link" a cell or a range into a word document.
copy the cell of your choice in excel
go to word then Edit/Paste Special/Microsoft Office Excel object
click ok
You might need to double click the value in word to "activate" it, although it might not be necessary depending on your version.

Cheers.


----------



## dm59 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks, cyrilbrd
One problem I was having is that I was trying to copy data from Excel 2003 into Word 2007.  As soon as I tried them both in 2007 versions, it worked well.  However, I was able to avoid the cell by cell approach and replace this with inserting an entire spreadsheet table.

Thanks again for the response.


----------



## cyrilbrd (Feb 9, 2012)

dm59 said:


> Thanks, cyrilbrd
> One problem I was having is that I was trying to copy data from Excel 2003 into Word 2007.  As soon as I tried them both in 2007 versions, it worked well.  However, I was able to avoid the cell by cell approach and replace this with inserting an entire spreadsheet table.
> 
> Thanks again for the response.



cool.


----------



## Macropod (Feb 10, 2012)

Another way is to embed an Excel worksheet in the Word document, then use the std Excel formulae in that worksheet for cross-referencing cells in another workbook. Apart from being able to change the # rows & columns displayed, this gives you greater independence in how the data in the Word document are formatted, plus you can re-scale the embedded Excel worksheet and all its contents will re-scale accordingly.


----------

